# I am truly sorry for what I have done



## Raeulm

" I am truly sorry for what I have done, please forgive me. I had not known that my presense at that time disturbed you, please forgive me. I feel ashamed for the damage I have caused to your well being, please allow forgiveness. . ."

May somebody please translate this into tagalog words, please. And also if you could point out the differences between the tagalog form and bisayan one, that would be appreciated. . .


----------



## mataripis

humihingi ako ng paumanhin sa mga nagawa ko.


----------



## meowchi

"Pinagsisihan ko ang nagawa ko, patawarin mo ako. Hindi ko inakala na nakakasagabal pala ako noon, patawarin mo ako. Nahihiya ako sa pinsalang nagawa ko sa pagkatao mo, Sana'y mapatawad mo ako."

This is the closer i could get, hope it helps.. :3 
Any corrections would be welcome/d {in case i made a mistake}


----------

